

Dataset of 30 Million+ News Articles with Headlines, Summary and Metadata - winniechimp
http://blog.infochimps.com/2011/11/01/parse-ly-goes-bananas-with-big-news-data/

======
mark_l_watson
The price of $350 might be worth it to me if the full text for each URL was
provided - it looks like you just get a short summary.

